# Possible Linux forum addition?



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

I sent Synik4l a PM about this and wanted to just ask how everyone felt about this as well (to make sure I'm not the only one that wants one).

I was hoping that they could set up a forum/subforum dedicated to Linux discussions, troubleshooting, and perhaps a place to put code and tutorials related to Android. Some examples of things that I'd like to provide tutorials for that are Linux specific that wouldn't exactly fit into the Android / Development discussions would be how to build the VLC .apk from source code (since it's not in open beta yet) and there are probably some other Android projects out there ready to be compiled.

Not to mention it'd give an easy place for people to ask questions when they finally make the plunge (besides going to a dedicated Linux forum, but Android problems related to this are not something the average user over there would know). tl;dr Linux sub-Forums [Yes/no]?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

o ya sorry man i read ur pm last night when i was tired as hell and about to fall asleep lemem check with the rest of the admins/mods and see what they want to do


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

added bro


----------



## Phoxus (Jun 9, 2011)

DDDDDDd


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

much much much <3


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

great suggestion... Linux/android should be hand in hand anyway. Im making the move from Window$ to Ubuntu tonight...


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

plus, we can get some sick stuff in there, along with easy scripts








*brainblast*


----------

